# Critique Ares



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

6 generation long pedigree for Ares der Kühne Vom Überlandpark - German shepherd dog










Ares is a bi-color GSD with a very intense coloration. Where he's black, he looks like velvet and he does have dark eyes. His ancestry is Both West German and DDR with some Czech. His basic "Pedigree Problem" is a lack of titles in the last couple of generations. However, I'm convincing the owner of Ares' sire and dam to get his dogs trained into SchH. Once past those recent couple of generations, he's good on all ascendents.

He's a very happy, playful dog but while at home and in the park he's very playful and chases the ball, at ShcH classes he does not exhibit much prey drive and seems to work out of suspicion & distrust with the helper. He's a bit of an Alpha, but seems more intent on playing "chase" than actually _dominating_ another dog. The moment he gets out of the house, he sniffs the air and in tracking, he has always kept his nose glued to the track, so I know there's a bit of material to work with since Tracking seems to be the one thing that is harder to teach.

The plan is to get him his BH and OFA certification this year. Work on his SchH-1 for next spring and take it from there. Ideally, SchH-2 with AH. and maybe get a couple of breedings with a female that complements his drives and temperament.

There it is in a nutshell. What do you think of the dog and his ancestry?


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ares is now fully mature and twice rated SG-1. He's headed to next month's USCA Sieger Show in the 24 month + Open Class. Critique and comments are welcome.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

See ya there! He is gorgeous.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Wow, I haven't seen a long stock with that much coat in awhile. Love his color and dark face, but I would have to see him in person and maybe even get my hands on him to give a critique. In a photo too much of his structure is covered up by his coat. 

Good luck at the Sieger show.


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

Came in 2nd in Open Class 24= month old males Longcoat...


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

SG1 Ares der Kühn Vom Pfadfinder 
critique 
Long Coat SG-2 Ares der Kuhn vom Phadfinder 
USCA Sieger Show
Judge: SV Wilhelm Nordseik
Cedillo's Kaiser x Mya von der Leckhaus 
Above medium size, stretched, substantial, strong bone, good head, rich pigmentation, normal withers, straight back, normal length and position of the croup, the upper arm should be longer and more slanted, very good angulation in the rear, stands slight east west at front, the elbows need to be tighter, feathery gait, which should be carried forward with more power.


----------

